# Screen shaking, hot reboots, freezing since I rooted and unlocked.



## jimboslice (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been having nothing but problems since I've rooted and unlocked my S3's. (Keep in mind i'm by no means a newb to this stuff.... I had an OG RAZR I built themes for until I crushed it in my car door.)

When I bought my first one (white), I immediately took it home to root and unlock this baby. I used the root tool from XDA and EZUNLOCK the first time. I flashed Eclipse 4.1 using CWM non touch, and experienced random screen shakes and touches while web browsing/ gaming. I then flashed Liquid and stock AOKP with the same issues. I disabled the HW in settings, but that did nothing. I wasn't over clocked either.

Two days after I got my white S3, the store received some black models, so I promptly Odin-ed back to stock so I could get a black one. I am having the same issues with the new one, though.

I've gone back to stock and rooted three times with this phone now, with the same issues. This time I manually unlocked my bootloader using the terminal emulator method.

These screen shakes, hot reboots and bootloops are pissing me off.

What do you guys think the problem is? Thanks for reading!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Need some more info from you:

When does it start to happen? Just after a ROM flash or after you rooted and unlocked it?

You stated you disabled the HW in settings.... just to clarify, you went into Developer Settings -> Disable HW Overlays?

Also is it screen shaking or screen flickering? Disabling HW Overlays is for the screen flickering problem that happens in some AOSP, if the screen is shaking its probably something different.

I would say that checking/and or bumping your bottom clock speed and voltage up a bit might help the random hot boots (and maybe screen shakes, as it tends to help the screen flickering on AOSP) the bootloops though make me think the problem is more endemic to the firmware. As no-one else has reported this level of instability issues, it makes me think either hardware on your side or else software (apps or otherwise, not firmware)

Have you tried getting logcats or the last kmesg prior to or during a hotboot or reboot? That may narrow down your problem.

I would try and see if it happens across the board on all ROMs first though or just AOSP, just to try to narrow it down a bit. Also flash a ROM clean without your apps or data (besides Google synced such as contacts, etc) and see how it goes off that. If it still has issues with AOSP ROMs going clean try a TW ROM clean, see if it persists.

I *highly* doubt it has anything to do with the rooting/unlock tool as they don't affect really how the firmware behaves (except your startup is faster with the unlocked bootloader) as these problems are not endemic to the ROMs you listed either, leads me to believe it is something on your end, so the easiest things to check to start narrowing down are your apps/data, cpu clocks/voltages, and simply just trying something other than AOSP. If you start to see the same thing elsewhere (like say Bean's ROM) with clean apps, then its most def. hardware.


----------



## jimboslice (Nov 10, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Need some more info from you:
> 
> When does it start to happen? Just after a ROM flash or after you rooted and unlocked it?
> 
> ...


It looks like it happens after i root and unlock. Last night I left it stock rooted just to see, and my status bar kept getting pulled like halfway down and disappearing in general.

Yes I disabled hw overlay under developer settings.

No it's not flickering. It's legit shaking and random buttons get pressed on the screen. It only seems to happen during web browsing or gaming.

I'll try the voltage/speed change today.

I don't know how to pull a logcat, sorry. This is my first phone with an unlocked BL. Never had to worry about pulling logcats on my RAZR lol.

I'll try and flash a tw based ics rom today, but I was having problems with it on stock rooted last night.

The problems seem to get worse the longer I have the ROM flashed. I was on stock AOKP for about two weeks, then it just rebooted randomly and would get stuck at the boot ani.

Hope this helps. Thanks for the tips man!


----------



## jimboslice (Nov 10, 2012)

Also forgot to add this...

On my white S3, when I used EZUNLOCK, it said my status was unknown, even after unlocked. And whenever I tried to use triangle away, it would FC. Havent tried it on my black S3 though.


----------



## Myndmayze (Jul 12, 2012)

One way to see if the ezunlock worked is on a boot "Samsung" appears for a fraction of a second before showing the galaxy s3 splashscreen. What version of ezunlock are you using? I remember seeing reviews of the newer versions not working correctly(may have been fixed since then). I have an older version if you'd care to try, although I can't guarantee it'll work better for you.


----------



## jimboslice (Nov 10, 2012)

Myndmayze said:


> One way to see if the ezunlock worked is on a boot "Samsung" appears for a fraction of a second before showing the galaxy s3 splashscreen. What version of ezunlock are you using? I remember seeing reviews of the newer versions not working correctly(may have been fixed since then). I have an older version if you'd care to try, although I can't guarantee it'll work better for you.


I was using the up to date version on the play store, so I got a hold of the 1.2 version. I unlocked the BL and tried to install CWM touch but it wouldn't boot into it for a few attempts. I've got it to boot and have installed the CleanRom Jelly Bean leak. I'll report back with any issues.

Edit: Here's been my method for flashing ROM's since the RAZR:

Factory reset
Cache
Format /system
Dalvik cache
Install ROM
Install gapps -when applicable-


----------



## jimboslice (Nov 10, 2012)

Problem is persisting. WTF am I doing wrong???

When going back to stock I do:

Factory reset
Odin mode
Run Odin
Plug in phone
Select file
Run file.

To root I use moxious ninja's method.
Drivers seem to install correctly--------------------When I first got my S3, the drivers WOULD NOT INSTALL. took mulitple attempts...Could this be a factor?

To unlock I used the EZUNLOCK 1.2

I then Flashed CWM in Odin using the method for going back to stock.

I then flash my ROM using the method I posted.

What am I missing?? If I don't get this figured out soon i'm trading this for a Razr HD.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm, this is really weird that it persists after multiple roms. What version of CWM are you using (CWM 6 or TWRP 2.3.x)? Have you been using this same version the entire time? I know you said this happens on stock rooted after returning to stock, which really doesn't make sense unless this were maybe the dev edition.

Have you tried downloading all these same files for rooting and flashing using a different computer?


----------



## jimboslice (Nov 10, 2012)

I was using cwm 6.0.1.2 . I'm stock unrooted with the same issues. I pulled a locate and I'm getting sensor, mtprx, tw adapter, etc errors. I'll post it up when I get home.


----------



## jimboslice (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm trying it out on a different computer tonight.


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is what I would do. Recovery
Wipe data 3 times. Wipe cache 3 times. Wipe dalvick 3 times. Key here!! WIPE SYSTEM 3 Times. Then if you have a backup prior to flashing or issues. Restore that. Reboot. Should fix all that . 
If no backup. I would flash the jb leak by beans town with its aroma installer built in. This may be beneficial as it will do even more wiping ..lol most ROMs have scripts that do as well.. Anyway I hope this helps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Can we see some video of exactly what you're experiencing?


----------



## jimboslice (Nov 10, 2012)

nhat said:


> Can we see some video of exactly what you're experiencing?


I wish I could catch it but it's intermittent.

Here are some screen shots of the logcats I pulled:


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

lols at the volume slider in all the screenshots.

I have a question I know you said you didn't get video as its intermittent have you ever used a video capture apps that actually video caps the screen? While documenting the shake it would also be helpful as it could also help determine if we are looking at a hardware issue or a software issue (i.e. if the screen shakes are shown on video as well software issue)

Just a thought, to be honest I have never seen anyone else with this issue so I am at a bit of a loss. I can tell you that those log cats though based on what is readible is much too little, we need to see all the lines and to the end when the issue is occuring, most logcat programs have an option to dump the file to a txt which can then be copy-pasted to pastebin, it may also be kernel related and you would need to get the kmsg...


----------



## jimboslice (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah even the screenshot won't capture right lol.

I have used video recording on my phone but I figured it'd freeze up when it freaks out. I did record some issues using another phone though. Ill post it up tonight.

And sorry but like I said I've never had this problem before. Ill figure out what a ksmg is then get back to you.


----------



## jimboslice (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok so I installed my cpu controller and saw the min freq is stuck at 1026 mhz even if I change the setting.

Is it safe to say that my issue stems from the kernel, then?


----------

